# Steering wheel refurbishment



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Afternoon DW!

Off to look at a clio sport tomorrow..all being well ill be picking it up!

One thing I know is its got the common 'melty' steering wheel issue.. 

Can anyone recommend me some local companies to have the steering wheel re-done in some nice leather/alacantra maybe with the nice little centre line (like in the newer rs200 clio's)

Would rather swap it out for a smaller wheel to be honest as its a bit bus like but id lose all of the cruise controls. 

Any help much appreciated.

:thumb:


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

No interior trimmers atall??


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a really good one in Cwmbran (opposite the back of the wheel specialists unit) , they did all the MGF roofs, and a fantastic job retrimming the front two seats on a customers e-type last year. Forgotten the name though sorry!


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

These guys by any chance bud?

http://www.newwavecustomconversions.co.uk/

If so ive been pointed in the direction of them elsewhere too so good to hear more positives


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just realised they arnt in cwmbran haha my bad


----------

